# Laid to rest



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny was laid to rest at the farm, in the corner of the yard next to the riding ring. It is so fitting for her to be THERE.

The first day of her life with us began at the farm...we took her there before coming home. It completes the circle for her to be there at the end of her life with us. 

I petted her silky coat one more time. It smelled of lavender.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Rest in Peace precious girl.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

What a beautiful place to rest. Makes me cry every time another star lights up the night sky. It will be strange for a while until you can find someone else to fill your days with light and love.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

That sounds like the perfect place for your precious girl. She will forever be in your heart.


----------



## maizy's mom (Nov 21, 2012)

Sounds like a wonderful place for your beautiful girl.


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

Rest in peace beautiful girl.....please know your in my thoughts. Losing a family member is so hard!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Rest in peace Penny...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She truly has come full circle, what a beautiful place to be laid to rest.

You can go visit her whenever you want. 

Sleep softly sweet angel Penny.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

God bless you Penny. You are forever loved. Rest girl.... you did your job here on earth perfectly.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

sounds like a very fitting place for her to be laid to rest. Condolences again on the loss of your beautiful Penny


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Rest in Peace, Penny.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I remember your stories of her barn adventures, she will be happy there. RIP sweet Penny!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

RIP sweet girl ♥


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Rest In Peace Penny


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Sometimes the circle of life comes too fast, but it sounds like you have a special place for her that has meaning. She is a beautiful girl and now runs free. As someone said, another star to light the heavens.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your gift of love...rest in peace Penny.


Pete & Woody


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

run free sweet Penny.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Sounds like the spot where Penny will rest well. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

That sounds like the perfect place for your beautiful lavender girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Penny's Mom*



Penny's Mom said:


> Penny was laid to rest at the farm, in the corner of the yard next to the riding ring. It is so fitting for her to be THERE.
> 
> The first day of her life with us began at the farm...we took her there before coming home. It completes the circle for her to be there at the end of her life with us.
> 
> I petted her silky coat one more time. It smelled of lavender.


This sounds like the perfect resting place for beautiful Penny!
God Bless her!


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

so so sorry for your loss


----------



## hockeybelle31 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm so glad she is home where she belongs. Sending you love and hoping Penny found a friend in Zeus the great dane at the rainbow bridge. We will see them again.. and I truly truly believe that.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm glad you have her home and hope you find some comfort in that. In my experience, bringing them home always seemed to help a bit, I've just needed them there.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Sounds like a beautiful and perfect place for a sweet girl... Run free, Penny. I'm so sorry


----------



## Chewbacca10 (Jul 11, 2013)

You did the right thing by bringing Penny home. (Chewy is buried at a tranquil place with our hedges and a tree which shades his resting place. He is forever with us. Each morning I sit with my coffee there and it brings me great peace). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

RIP sweet girl. I'm glad she is home.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss of sweet Penny. I hope you have many dear memories to get you through the tough days ahead.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny knows of your love with no ending. Your pain is raw and fresh now, Penny took a huge chunk of your heart with her. She needed that. Over the next days, even weeks, you will also find, she left a huge piece of her heart with you. Nurture that, honor her love and then you will begin to mend. The scars will remain forever as a reminder of how deeply your love was share and each teardrop will hold a memory.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, sweet Penny girl.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

(((hug)))

Much love.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Rest in peace sweet Penny. You have a very special angel in her watching over you now.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Penny's resting spot sounds perfect, right where you can always spend a few quiet moments talking to her and where she began her life with your family. I'm very sorry that your sweet girl has departed her earthly body, but she's forever snuggled right where she's always been in your heart.


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm sorry she's gone from you, but that sounds like a great resting place.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Rest softly beautiful girl


----------



## Jasmine2003 (Jul 17, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with you on this day. Rest well, sweet Penny. She will always be looking over you


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Rest in Peace, beautiful Penny..


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We planted her tree yesterday. I think I'll plant lavender there, my lavender girl.

I go to the barn everyday to feed and clean, to ride and love on my boys. I talk to her every day. It nice that she's so near.

Can't believe she's gone.


----------



## Jasmine2003 (Jul 17, 2013)

Planting a tree is a great idea. I am also going to plant a tree for Jasmine in the yard that she loved so much.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Penny's Mom said:


> We planted her tree yesterday. I think I'll plant lavender there, my lavender girl.
> 
> I go to the barn everyday to feed and clean, to ride and love on my boys. I talk to her every day. It nice that she's so near.
> 
> Can't believe she's gone.


Penny's Mom ....like I said in the other thread...my boy are on my mantle and it does help to have them there ....I talk to them all the time ....does wonders !!!! Penny's resting place sound like the only place she should be ...  where you have access to  !!!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

RIP Penny!!!!


----------

